# Women''s Sailing Seminar



## MarieJJ (Mar 11, 2001)

*Women''''s Sailing Seminar*

Hi,

My name is Marie and I''m a member of the Corinthian Yacht Club in Tiburon, California. Each year in May we have a Women''s Sailing Seminar - yes, open only to women. If you''ve been intimidated by co-ed classes, here''s you chance to learn with other women. You can get the full description, seminar agenda, and cost from the Corinthian''s web site www.cyc.org - then click under Corinthian Women. Thanks, and hope you can join us!

Marie


----------

